# seo urls?



## the_black_hawk (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich suchmaschinen optimierter URL.

index.php?id=4325 (dynamisch) <- ist alles andere als optimiert, da weis ja nichtmal der Betreiber was das sein soll.

Webdesign-Referenzen.html (statisch)<- sollte da schon besser geeignet sein

aber müssen es wirklich statische URL sein?
oder würde auch index.php?page=Webdesign-Referenzen gehen?

Freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi du!

Viele haben immer behauptet, dass statische urls wesentlich schneller von Google indexiert werden. Ob das stimmt weiss ich leider nicht. Sauberer ist es aber ohne Frage, denn wenn sich jemand an die Seite erinnert, könnte er den zusätzlichen Text für die "statische" url angeben, bei php wird es aber für die meisten schwierig, denn sie wissen nicht wofür das ? steht usw.
Mein Tipp daher: Verwende mod_rewrite. Somit hast du nicht nur schöne urls sondern auch einen recht guten Schutz gegen einen Teil der Hackerattacken.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

